# Joker Filmkritik: Da vergeht einem das Lachen



## Felix Schuetz (3. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Joker Filmkritik: Da vergeht einem das Lachen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Joker Filmkritik: Da vergeht einem das Lachen*


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Oktober 2019)

Klingt doch sehr gut. Werd ich mir zu gegebener Zeit ansehen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2019)

Klingt sehr gut. Phoenix scheint wirklich der erste Joker-Darsteller nach Ledger zu sein, der der Rolle gewachsen ist.


----------



## Zybba (3. Oktober 2019)

Smarte Headline!


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Oktober 2019)

> Als kritischer Kommentar auf die heutigen Gesellschaftsverhältnisse taugt Joker ebenfalls nur bedingt, da er kaum Antworten im Gepäck hat.


Warum auch? Wenn der Film es dem Zuschauer überlässt, sich darauf seine Meinung zu bilden, ist das völlig korrekt. Man muss ja nicht alles vorgekaut bekommen.


----------



## Jakkelien (3. Oktober 2019)

Klingt nach einer Enttäuschung.
Ich will das Genie sehen. Joker ist ein eigentlich stinknormaler Mensch, der, ohne Superkräfte und ohne großartig technischer Hilfsmittel, die Welt um sich herum aus den Angeln heben kann.
Wenn es nur dabei bleibt, wie er zu diesem Menschen wurde, ist mir das zu wenig.


----------



## Robertius (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin zwar mehr als übersättigt von diesen Superhelden Dingern, aber den werde ich mir mal anschauen. Den Hype und Ledger habe ich nie verstanden, für mich bleibt Nichsolson der beste Joker bisher.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2019)

Das einzige, was mich "stört", ist das Alter. Joker wurde doch nicht erst mit Ü50 (Phoenix ohne Joker-Schminke sieht IMHO wie weit über 50 aus, obwohl er ja in Wahrheit erst 44-45 ist) zum Joker, oder? Ich würde da eher jemanden Ende 20/Mitte 30 erwarten, der zum Joker wird und dann nach einigen Jahren (das geht ja nicht von heute auf morgen) erst genug Macht hat, um zum "Superbösewicht" zu werden. 

Auf der anderen Seite bringt Joaquin Phoenix natürlich allein durch sein reifes Gesicht viel mehr Verzweiflung, Irrsinn und Drama rüber als es ein 30-jähriger könnte.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich "stört", ist das Alter. Joker wurde doch nicht erst mit Ü50 (Phoenix ohne Joker-Schminke sieht IMHO wie weit über 50 aus, obwohl er ja in Wahrheit erst 44-45 ist) zum Joker, oder? Ich würde da eher jemanden Ende 20/Mitte 30 erwarten, der zum Joker wird und dann nach einigen Jahren (das geht ja nicht von heute auf morgen) erst genug Macht hat, um zum "Superbösewicht" zu werden.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite bringt Joaquin Phoenix natürlich allein durch sein reifes Gesicht viel mehr Verzweiflung, Irrsinn und Drama rüber als es ein 30-jähriger könnte.



Vielleicht ist die Figur im Film ja erst Anfang dreißig. Die Arbeit als Clown kann schon sehr stressig sein.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Figur im Film ja erst Anfang dreißig. Die Arbeit als Clown kann schon sehr stressig sein.


 Du musst es wissen...


----------



## Alreech (3. Oktober 2019)

Sehr schön, nachdem Black Panther und Captain Marvel viel für das politische Selbstbewustsein von POCs und Frauen gebracht hat kommt mit dem Joker endlich was für junge und alte weisse Männer


----------



## Phone (3. Oktober 2019)

Versteh das wer will...Filme wie Gemini Man werden bei den größeren Youtubern eher zerrissen und bekommen hier ein 8/10 (Wobei ich Smith als massive Aufwertung des eigentlich Films sehe der sonst Schrott ist)

Aber der Joke bekommt da "nur" eine 7/10  mit Sätzen wie "Klasse gefilmt, intensiv gespielt und gnadenlos deprimierend"


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Oktober 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Versteh das wer will...Filme wie Gemini Man werden bei den größeren Youtubern eher zerrissen und bekommen hier ein 8/10 (Wobei ich Smith als massive Aufwertung des eigentlich Films sehe der sonst Schrott ist)
> 
> Aber der Joke bekommt da "nur" eine 7/10  mit Sätzen wie "Klasse gefilmt, intensiv gespielt und gnadenlos deprimierend"



Ja, da musst du nichts drauf geben. 
Gemini Man wird überall zerrissen aber sowas von und Joker wird praktisch überall gelobt. 

Hier ticken die Uhren ein wenig anders, so gibt es z.B. nur 7 und 8 als Wertung und wer was kriegt wird ausgewürfelt bzw. kommt es stark darauf an, wer die Macher sind, sind die populär, gibt es die 8, stehen die irgendwo in Kritik darf man sich über die 7 freuen.


----------



## GoldenGamerXL (4. Oktober 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Versteh das wer will...Filme wie Gemini Man werden bei den größeren Youtubern eher zerrissen und bekommen hier ein 8/10 (Wobei ich Smith als massive Aufwertung des eigentlich Films sehe der sonst Schrott ist)
> 
> Aber der Joke bekommt da "nur" eine 7/10  mit Sätzen wie "Klasse gefilmt, intensiv gespielt und gnadenlos deprimierend"



du ganz ehrlich das habe ich mich auch die ganze Zeit gefragt....im Beitrag wird der Film nahezu nur gelobt und gepriesen und in der Wertung dann 7/10 ums mal wie ein Deutscher Comedian zu sagen " Jaaa nee is klaar !"


----------



## Phrix (4. Oktober 2019)

Man liest den Artikel und erwartet dann locker eine 9/10 nach dem durchaus begeistert klingenden Wortlaut zu urteilen...und dann sieht man die 7/10.

Merkwürdig.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2019)

Vermutlich ist das so gemeint, daß nicht jeder mit dem harten (ungeleiteten) Tobak umgehen kann. Viele brauchen vorgekaut ach der ist böse, einige brauchen eine reflektierende gute Gegenseite. 

Ich finde es aber gerade gut, daß man hier auf sich allein gestellt ist und sich jeder selbst die Fragen beantworten muß statt die vom Filmemacher bis ins letzte Detail vorgekaut und vorgegeben zu bekommen.

So erklärt es für mich 9/10 für diejenigen die mit der Thematik so wie sie ist umgehen können und 7/10 für die die für alles Vorkauer brauchen. Anders wüßte ich keine Erklärung für die Diskrepanz.

Aber so wie es aktuell geschrieben ist (ohne weitere Begründung im Fazit) beißen sich das Fazit und der vorangegangene Text total.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2019)

Man sollte gerade bei Filmen die Wertung nicht zu hoch aufhängen. Da geht es um den Unterhaltungswert, und der kann je nach subjektiver Empfindung UND Erwartung von vielen Faktoren abhängen. Auf guten Filmkritik-Websites sind bei etlichen Filmen selbst die 4-5 fleißigsten Kritiker oft weit auseinander, da vergibt einer 2/10, wo der andere eine 9 gibt... 

Grandiose Schauspielleistung, tolle gefilmt und "depressiv" ist für viele eben nicht unbedingt "megaunterhaltsam", vor allem wenn man als Superhelden-Film-Fan auch viel Action erwartete - dann gibt es eben 2-3 Punkte Abzug, weil man sich mehr erwartete als "nur" Dinge, die studierte Filmkritiker absolut klasse finden. Auf der anderen Seite kann jemand einen "Kopf abschalten und Effekte anschauen"-Film als die perfekte Unterhaltung sehen und 9/10 vergeben, obwohl die Story totale Banane ist. So ist das halt, das sollte man nicht so eng wie bei Spielen sehen, wo es viel mehr "harte" Faktoren für eine Wertung gibt, die ein Mindestmaß für eine Wertung vorgeben.

hinzu kommt, dass die PCG ja nicht so viele Film-"Tests" macht und vermutlich nicht die ganze Redaktion die Note diskutiert. Es kann also ein, dass der eine Autor nur "strenger" als der andere ist. Vielleicht sind die 7/10 bei Joker für den, der die Kritik schrieb, schon eine SEHR gute Note, und nur absolute Meisterwerke schaffen bei ihm eine 8 oder gar 9. Wer weiß das schon?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo an alle! Ich möchte mich zunächst dafür bedanken, dass ihr den Artikel nicht nur gelesen habt, sondern euch auch mit Feedback nicht zurückhaltet.  Ich stimme zu, dass man einige Kritikpunkte an dem Film vielleicht besser herausarbeiten könnte - darum habe ich beschlossen, einen kleinen Absatz auf der ersten Seite zu ergänzen und das Fazit leicht anzupassen. Ich hoffe, das ist in eurem Interesse. An der Wertung (über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Zahlen ließe sich ohnehin streiten) ändert sich nichts. Ich nutze die Skala von 1 bis 10, was bedeutet, dass eine 7 einer guten Bewertung entspricht. Und nach oben hin muss ja noch ein bisschen Luft bleiben - einen 9er oder 10er würde ich persönlich nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen zücken. Aber hier ist natürlich jeder Redakteur anders. 

Danke fürs Lesen!  

Viele Grüße,
Felix


----------



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2019)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> ... einen 9er oder 10er würde ich persönlich nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen zücken. Aber hier ist natürlich jeder Redakteur anders.
> 
> Danke fürs Lesen!
> 
> ...



Gute Erklärung, danke!

Man darf aber dann auch fragen, wie das bei den Games inzwischen ausschaut.
Ist das bei den Bewertungen da auch so? Gibts da auch vermehrt 7er?

Ich bin ehrlich: Ich schaue mir Bewertungen inzwischen gar nicht mehr gross an. 
Ich "fühle", welches Spiel mir zusagen könnte und liege meist richtig.
Da ists mir dann auch egal, obs ein 60er-Titel ist.

Ist bei Filmen allerdings auch so. Ich schau mir die Bewertungen auf IMDB erst NACH einem Film an. DA kann man schön neutral (also die eigene "Neutralität  ) walten lassen.

BTT: Joker interessiert mich extrem und werde ihn so oder so schauen


----------



## Asuramaru (5. Oktober 2019)

Aus meiner Sicht kommen diese Wertungen immer zustande, weil sich jeder heut zutage für einen absoluten Filmexperten hält. Dann wird an allem bis ins Detail kritisiert bis man es dann so hat, das man eine mittelmäßige Note geben kann.

Wie sagte Volker Pispers mal, Deutschland ist ein Land von 80 Millionen Fußballexperten und potenziellen Bundestrainern. Jetzt trifft das auf Filme zu, Deutschland ist ein Land von 80 Millionen Autoren und potenziellen Filmregisseur.


----------



## Zybba (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich halte mich nicht für einen absoluten Filmexperten.
Empfinde das aber auch nicht als nötig, um einen Film zu kritisieren/bewerten.
Schließlich gehts bei einer Kritik auch um Geschmack.


----------



## Phone (5. Oktober 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht kommen diese Wertungen immer zustande, weil sich jeder heut zutage für einen absoluten Filmexperten hält. Dann wird an allem bis ins Detail kritisiert bis man es dann so hat, das man eine mittelmäßige Note geben kann.
> 
> Wie sagte Volker Pispers mal, Deutschland ist ein Land von 80 Millionen Fußballexperten und potenziellen Bundestrainern. Jetzt trifft das auf Filme zu, Deutschland ist ein Land von 80 Millionen Autoren und potenziellen Filmregisseur.




Nun da kann man sich jetzt drüber streiten, da ich glaube dass ich mehr Filme sah als der Autor 
Daher halte ich mich da für mehr "Experte" oder ist man erst einer wen man dafür bezahlt wird oder sich nur um diese Art von Kritiken kümmert?

Geschmack gehört dazu ja aber trotzdem muss man diesen Außen vor lassen wenn man für eine große Gruppe eine Kritik macht.
Wenn ein durchschnittlicher Film eine gute Kritik bekommt und ein guter Film eine gute aber dennoch schlechtere Kritik kommt dann ist dort, maximaler Geschmack des Kritikers eingeflossen.

Zum Thema Fußball...Wenn ich auf dem Sofa sitze und mit 130 kg grade meine 2. Chipstüte aufmache bei Minute 10 und dann sage "Den hätte ich locker reingemacht" dabei aber keine 20 Treppenstufen laufen kann, ohne ne Zigarettenpause zu machen dann ist wohl klar warum solche Vorurteile entstehen [berechtigt] ^^


----------



## Asuramaru (5. Oktober 2019)

Der Punkt ist, dass Kritik überhandnimmt, besonders bei Superhelden Verfilmungen und somit kein Raum mehr für eine wirklich gute Note gelassen wird. Viele Filme haben die Noten gar nicht verdient, die sie verpasst bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht kommen diese Wertungen immer zustande, weil sich jeder heut zutage für einen absoluten Filmexperten hält. Dann wird an allem bis ins Detail kritisiert bis man es dann so hat, das man eine mittelmäßige Note geben kann.


 Also, wenn du eine 7 bei einem Film für "mittemäßig" hältst, dann solltest du mal nen Restart deiner Wahrnehmung vornehmen.   Gerade bei Filmen ist eher eine Note von 4-5 / 10 "mittelmäßig" - 6 ist "ganz ok", 7 schon "gut" usw. . Das ist anders als bei Games, wo 5/10 quasi ein Totalausfall wäre und jedes Game, das keine technische Katastrophe ist, schon mindestens 6 oder 7 von 10 sicher hat.

Allerdings verstehe ich dein neueres Posting so rein GAR nicht, weil es deinem ersten Posting völlig widerspricht: 


Asuramaru schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, dass Kritik überhandnimmt, besonders bei Superhelden Verfilmungen und somit kein Raum mehr für eine wirklich gute Note gelassen wird. Viele Filme haben die Noten gar nicht verdient, die sie verpasst bekommen.


 Damit sagst du ja wiederum aus, dass Filme zu gut bewertet werden - denn nur dann wäre ja zu wenig Raum für eine wirklich gute Note ^^ 

Was ist denn nun Deine Meinung? Bekommen Filme zu schnell mittelmäßige Noten oder zu oft gute Noten? Ich bin verwirrt...


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn du eine 7 bei einem Film für "mittemäßig" hältst, dann solltest du mal nen Restart deiner Wahrnehmung vornehmen.   Gerade bei Filmen ist eher eine Note von 4-5 / 10 "mittelmäßig" - 6 ist "ganz ok", 7 schon "gut" usw. . Das ist anders als bei Games, wo 5/10 quasi ein Totalausfall wäre und jedes Game, das keine technische Katastrophe ist, schon mindestens 6 oder 7 von 10 sicher hat.



Da wir hier bei PCGames sind ist es aber legitim anzunehmen, dass die Filmwertungen analog zu den Spielewertungen ausfallen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da wir hier bei PCGames sind ist es aber legitim anzunehmen, dass die Filmwertungen analog zu den Spielewertungen ausfallen.


 Finde ich nicht, aber selbst wenn: die Aussage hörte sich sehr allgemein an und nicht nur auf PCG bezogen, und auch bei einem Game wäre 7/10 nun echt nicht "mittelmäßig", sondern eher "ordentlich" bis hin zu "gut", sofern man das Genre mag. 

Bei einem Film kannst Du halt im Gegensatz zu einem Spiel keine Abzüge für Bugs oder Gameplay oder Technik geben (außer vlt. der Film hat echt miese CGI-Effekte), daher ist die Spanne da eine andere. Bei Games bekommt an sich jedes, das technisch, mindestens 6-7, da man für die Games mit Mängeln einen Puffer nach unten braucht. Bei Filmen aber, vor allem wenn man eh nur die "Blockbuster" testet, kannst du nicht mit ner 7 einen "mittelmäßigen" Film meinen, das ist Kokolores.


----------



## Asuramaru (5. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da wir hier bei PCGames sind ist es aber legitim anzunehmen, dass die Filmwertungen analog zu den Spielewertungen ausfallen.



Genau davon gehe ich aus und so wirkt es auch für mich.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Genau davon gehe ich aus und so wirkt es auch für mich.


 Ein Game mit 7/10 empfindest du folglich also als "mittelmäßig" ? Dann bist du echt enorm anspruchsvoll ^^    Das ist vielleicht bei der Frage "wie steht es im Vergleich zu anderen Blockbustern da?" eher mittelmäßig, aber über Games allgemein gesehen ist ne 7 eher ein "gut".


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht, aber selbst wenn: die Aussage hörte sich sehr allgemein an und nicht nur auf PCG bezogen, und auch bei einem Game wäre 7/10 nun echt nicht "mittelmäßig", sondern eher "ordentlich" bis hin zu "gut", sofern man das Genre mag.
> 
> Bei einem Film kannst Du halt im Gegensatz zu einem Spiel keine Abzüge für Bugs oder Gameplay oder Technik geben (außer vlt. der Film hat echt miese CGI-Effekte), daher ist die Spanne da eine andere. Bei Games bekommt an sich jedes, das technisch, mindestens 6-7, da man für die Games mit Mängeln einen Puffer nach unten braucht. Bei Filmen aber, vor allem wenn man eh nur die "Blockbuster" testet, kannst du nicht mit ner 7 einen "mittelmäßigen" Film meinen, das ist Kokolores.



Man muss hier nicht konsequent alles unkritisch schönreden, nur weil man die Seite mag. Ich mag die Seite hier auch sehr gerne, behalte mir aber vor Kritik üben zu können, wenn ich es für angebracht halte. Du und einige andere wie Loxx und Loosa verteidigen ja alles was PC Games macht, egal wie dämlich es ist. Ihr übertreibt da echt.

Ich sage es bzgl. Spielen mal so, je nach Interesse könnte man auch mit einem 5er oder 6er Titel noch sehr viel Spaß haben, bei Filmen, gerade wenn sie hier gewertet werden, ist alles unter 8 aber generell eher nur für Fans wirklich noch spannend, während bei Spielen eine 7 bei marginalem Interesse durchaus noch ausreichend sein kann. 

Das große Problem von PC Games ist einfach, dass es nur noch 7 und 8 als Wertung gibt und eine genaue Differenzierung ohnehin nicht mehr stattfindet. Es ist hier alles eigentlich nur auf "safe" getrimmt um die Seite irgendwie am Leben zu halten.


----------



## HolgerHans (5. Oktober 2019)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Hallo an alle! Ich möchte mich zunächst dafür bedanken, dass ihr den Artikel nicht nur gelesen habt, sondern euch auch mit Feedback nicht zurückhaltet.  Ich stimme zu, dass man einige Kritikpunkte an dem Film vielleicht besser herausarbeiten könnte - darum habe ich beschlossen, einen kleinen Absatz auf der ersten Seite zu ergänzen und das Fazit leicht anzupassen. Ich hoffe, das ist in eurem Interesse. An der Wertung (über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Zahlen ließe sich ohnehin streiten) ändert sich nichts. Ich nutze die Skala von 1 bis 10, was bedeutet, dass eine 7 einer guten Bewertung entspricht. Und nach oben hin muss ja noch ein bisschen Luft bleiben - einen 9er oder 10er würde ich persönlich nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen zücken. Aber hier ist natürlich jeder Redakteur anders.
> 
> Danke fürs Lesen!
> 
> ...



Finde ich absolut richtig so, auf einer Skala 0-10 ist die 5 nunmal Mittelmass, und nicht die 7 oder 6 oder 8; wie auf manch anderen Seiten oder auch hier von manchen angenommen wird.
 So funktioniert Statistik nunmal, und eine 7 als "Mittelmaß" zu nennen ist kompletter Schwachsinn der von gekauften Seiten und auch Fanboys "eingebürgert" wurde.

Aber so funktioniert das nunmal nicht, und ne 7 ist "gut". So wie es sein sollte in einer rationalen Skala.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (5. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn du eine 7 bei einem Film für "mittemäßig" hältst, dann solltest du mal nen Restart deiner Wahrnehmung vornehmen.   Gerade bei Filmen ist eher eine Note von 4-5 / 10 "mittelmäßig" - 6 ist "ganz ok", 7 schon "gut" usw.



Also wenn er einen Restart braucht, dann brauchst du in dieser Hinsicht aber ganz neue Hardware für deine Wahrnehmung. 
Nehmen wir einfach mal IMDb, mit einer der ältesten, größten und erfolgreichsten Filmdatenbanken:
Dort gehörst du mit einer Wertung von 4 zu den Besten......der 100 schlechtesten bewerteten Filme - mit 5 kratzt du noch nicht mal ansatzweise an der Mittelmäßigkeit wie du hier mit 4-5/10 postulierst: https://www.imdb.com/chart/bottom?sort=rk,asc&mode=simple&page=1 und https://www.imdb.com/search/title/?groups=bottom_250&sort=user_rating,asc&start=201&ref_=adv_nxt
6-7 ist da Durchschnitt bzw. gehobener Durchschnitt.
Erst ab einem Wert von 7,6 gehört man in die Sparte der Top 1000 Filme: https://www.imdb.com/search/title/?...&sort=user_rating,desc&start=951&ref_=adv_nxt
zwischen 7 und 7,6 hört sich der Unterschied nicht nach viel an...das sind aber abgerundet 150000 Filme von 7,1 bis inklusive 7,5.
4-5 ist also eigentlich schon heftig beschissen.


----------



## Asuramaru (5. Oktober 2019)

Dann ist meine Wahrnehmung garnicht so falsch.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Oktober 2019)

Was ist denn dann eine 1 oder 3, wenn 4-5 schon heftig beschissen ist? 
So scheiße, dass es schon wieder gut ist? ;-D


----------



## Asuramaru (5. Oktober 2019)

Shartopus vs Krokosaurus im Weltall mit dem Imperium und der Sternenflotte [emoji1787][emoji16]

So scheiße das es schon wieder Genial ist.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Oktober 2019)

Also so scheiße, dass es schon wieder gut ist. [emoji23]


----------



## Gast1664917803 (5. Oktober 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann eine 1 oder 3, wenn 4-5 schon heftig beschissen ist?
> So scheiße, dass es schon wieder gut ist? ;-D



Extrem super ultra katastrophal? 
Das niedrigste ist eine 2,0  - Disaster Movie.
Wie üblich bei diesen Zahlen, gibts keine 1,X bzw. 9,X (fast - bis auf 5 Stück).
Weil es immer jemanden gibt der im größten Müllberg noch einen Diamanten findet, bzw. bei besagtem Diamanten einen vermeintlichen Fehler.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Das niedrigste ist eine 2,0  - Disaster Movie.


Ist das der Film-Titel? Na der ist dann ja wenigstens Programm


----------



## Asuramaru (6. Oktober 2019)

Superhelden Filme werden bis ins aller kleinste Detail kritisiert und besonders der Joker wird immer mit seinen Vorgängern verglichen. Dabei hatte jeder Joker Darsteller immer eine anderen Charakter verkörpert.

Die Waren nie alle gleich und das macht den Joker auch so interessant als Figur. Vader muss immer gleich sein, der kann nicht plötzlich mit einem Rosa Helm durch die Gegend laufen und am ganzen Körper Tattoos haben und er ist der Hollywood Bösewicht schlecht hin. Der Terminator kann auch nur innerhalb seiner eigenen möglichen Technologie verändert werden und der Predator muss auch bestimmten Regeln folgen in seinem Design so wie der Alien auch.

Was wurde plötzlich gejammert, weil Thanos in Endgame vom Charakter plötzlich so anders war als in Infinity War. Der Joker ist die einzige Figur die immer Individuell und Facettenreich sein kann, er muss nie gleich aussehen, er muss nie denselben Charakter haben und so muss man das betrachten.

Jeder andere Bösewicht muss immer einen, bestimmten Schema folgen und kann davon nicht abweichen, der Joker aber kann genau dieses, er muss keinem Schema folgen und muss nie gleich aussehen und das unterscheidet ihn von allen anderen.

Vader kann das nicht und auch das Alien und der Predator können das nicht, bei Thanos ist es auch nicht möglich, der kann nicht plötzlich gelb sein.er kann lediglich nur den Charakter ändern. Freddy Krüger, Jason Voorhees, Michael Myers sie alle müssen immer bestimmten Kriterien folgen.

Und der Joker ist hier die absolute Ausnahme und das hat kein einziger Kritiker bedacht, jedenfalls bei den Kritiken die ich bis jetzt gelesen und gesehen habe. Ihr vergleicht immer alle den Joker mit den Vorgängern und wollt dann den besten davon haben, aber genau das ist der entscheidende Punkt am Joker. Er muss nicht gleich sein, keiner Regel und keiner Norm folgen und deswegen sind alle Joker Versionen Genial, es gibt keinen besten, weil sie alle den Joker erst ausmachen.

Und von jeden anderen Hollywood Bösewicht Unterscheiden.

So Facettenreich und so Individuell ist kein anderer Bösewicht, nicht einmal der Imperator und Vader, die beiden Hollywood Bösewichte schlecht hin.


----------



## Worrel (6. Oktober 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Superhelden Filme werden bis ins aller kleinste Detail kritisiert und besonders der Joker wird immer mit seinen Vorgängern verglichen.  [...] der Joker ist hier die absolute Ausnahme und das hat kein einziger Kritiker bedacht, jedenfalls bei den Kritiken die ich bis jetzt gelesen und gesehen habe. Ihr vergleicht immer alle den Joker mit den Vorgängern und wollt dann den besten davon haben, aber genau das ist der entscheidende Punkt am Joker. Er muss nicht gleich sein, keiner Regel und keiner Norm folgen und deswegen sind alle Joker Versionen Genial, es gibt keinen besten, weil sie alle den Joker erst ausmachen.
> 
> Und von jeden anderen Hollywood Bösewicht Unterscheiden.


Nun, das liegt erstmal daran, daß es gar nicht so viele Vergleichs Charaktere gibt, die derart oft auftauchen. Die meisten Bösewichte sind ja nur einen Film lang da, um den Helden über sie siegen zu lassen und im nächsten Film gibt's den nächsten.
Wenn man alleine mal die 80er/90er Batman Filme mit der Nolan Reihe vergleicht, gab es ja sonst gerade mal Harvey Two Face, Catwoman und Bane als wiederkehrenden Bösewicht Charakter.

Dabei wurde von Harvey ja eher die pre Verwandlung-Dent Seite gezeigt und nur eine Szene, in der er böse war, während Tommy Lee Jones' Harvey ja die ganze Zeit böse war. 
Die Catwoman von Michelle Pfeiffer war auch anarchischer und nihilistischer als Hathaways'.
Und Bane - nun ja, Bane ist ja wohl unbestreitbar ein komplett anderer Charakter als in _Batman & Robin_ - vom dümmlichen Sklaven mit Temporär-Hulk-Power durch Injektion zum Anführer einer Terrorgruppe, dessen Maske  im Film eigentlich gar keinen Sinn hatte iirc.

Ehrlich gesagt stellt Bane's Unterschied doch alle verschiedenen Jokerdarstellungen sogar in den Schatten. Denn der war und ist immer der narzißtische Anarchist ohne Respekt für das Leben anderer Menschen. Auch wenn mal dieser und mal jener Aspekt oder jetzt eben sein Werdegang genauer ausgeleuchtet wird.

Das Faszinierende an Joker ist, daß er frei ist. Er hat keine Regeln und hält sich an keine, er kann tun und lassen, was er will. Selbst, wenn er im Gefängnis ist, bedeutet ihm das nichts - er spielt seine Spielchen einfach weiter.

Ich hab den aktuellen Film noch nicht gesehen, denke mir aber, daß genau das ein ziemlich interessanter Aspekt darin sein könnte.


Und natürlich verändern sich Bösewichter in anderen Filmen auch:
_Alien _(1) war ein nahezu unbezwingbarer Gegner - in _Aliens_ hingegen nur zergendes Kanonenfutter
Barbossa in _Pirates of the Carribean _verliert seinen wertvollsten strategischen Vorteil der Unsterblichkeit und unterwirft sich daher temporär der Trade Company
Hannibal Lecter ist schon im selben Film mal nett und kultiviert, mal arrogant und belehrend und mal animalisch brutal.
Star Trek-Khan ist in seinen beiden Filmen auch recht unterschiedlich.


----------



## Asuramaru (6. Oktober 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und Bane - nun ja, Bane ist ja wohl unbestreitbar ein komplett anderer Charakter als in _Batman & Robin_ - vom dümmlichen Sklaven mit Temporär-Hulk-Power durch Injektion zum Anführer einer Terrorgruppe, dessen Maske  im Film eigentlich gar keinen Sinn hatte iirc.




Doch klar hatte die Maske einen Sinn, sie hält ihn am Leben, hat der Kerl doch gesagt in dem Gefängnis zu Bruce Wayne. Der Arzt war ungeschickt bei der Versorgung der Wunden von Bane und deshalb braucht er die Maske.


----------



## Worrel (6. Oktober 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Doch klar hatte die Maske einen Sinn, sie hält ihn am Leben, hat der Kerl doch gesagt in dem Gefängnis zu Bruce Wayne. Der Arzt war ungeschickt bei der Versorgung der Wunden von Bane und deshalb braucht er die Maske.


Ah ok.

Aber das ist ja auch was ganz anderes als die Maske in _Batman & Robin, _die nur dafür da war, den Berserker Zustand auszulösen.


----------



## Phone (6. Oktober 2019)

Bei der Trilogie musste es ja auch im Rahmen des "Realismus" bleiben ^^
Viel  mit übermenschlich etc. war ja nicht dabei.


----------



## Worrel (6. Oktober 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Bei der Trilogie musste es ja auch im Rahmen des "Realismus" bleiben ^^
> Viel  mit übermenschlich etc. war ja nicht dabei.



Na, ein Berserkermodus wäre doch auch realistisch gewesen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Oktober 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Bei der Trilogie musste es ja auch im Rahmen des "Realismus" bleiben ^^
> Viel  mit übermenschlich etc. war ja nicht dabei.


Bane hat in The Dark Knight Rises eine Säule am Ende zerkloppt. Das war schon einigermaßen übermenschlich und "Berserker".


----------



## Phone (6. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Bane hat in The Dark Knight Rises eine Säule am Ende zerkloppt. Das war schon einigermaßen übermenschlich und "Berserker".



Der war auf Meth und hat nichts mehr gemerkt


----------



## Kartamus (7. Oktober 2019)

Redakteure die eigentlich auf Spiele spezialisiert sind sollten einfach keine Kritik zu anderen Themen schreiben.


----------



## MandrillSphinx (7. Oktober 2019)

Der Film und der Schauspieler sind sicherlich sehr gut, keine Frage, vielleicht sogar ein Meisterwerk. Aber ganz ehrlich: das hätte ein 08/15 kaputtes Leben über Irgendwen sein können. Man zieht sich als Aufhänger den Namen "Joker" ran, um eben mehr Geld durch Comic Fans zu machen. Es hätte einfach ein Film über einen Menschen sein können, der leider andauernd nur Pech gehabt hat und letzten Endes durchdreht.

Und ja: der Name Wayne fällt, aber ich dachte er wäre genau wie Bruce ein Mensch gewesen, der viel Gutes vor allem für die ärmeren Menschen von Gotham gemacht hat.


----------



## Worrel (7. Oktober 2019)

MandrillSphinx schrieb:


> Der Film und der Schauspieler sind sicherlich sehr gut, keine Frage, vielleicht sogar ein Meisterwerk. Aber ganz ehrlich: das hätte ein 08/15 kaputtes Leben über Irgendwen sein können. Man zieht sich als Aufhänger den Namen "Joker" ran, um eben mehr Geld durch Comic Fans zu machen. Es hätte einfach ein Film über einen Menschen sein können, der leider andauernd nur Pech gehabt hat und letzten Endes durchdreht.


Ich finde es aber gut und wichtig, daß gerade in Superhelden Filmen auch mal was anderes als die klassische Heldenstory in all ihren Happy End-Variationen erzählt wird. Daß man auch mal ein Drama in diesem Genre sieht.
Zugegeben, Mit Quills Mutter, den Schicksalen von Gwen & Ben (Spiderman), Robins Verwandtschaft (Batman & Robin) und dem famosen DeVito-Pinguin gibt es schon einige Drama-taugliche Geschichten - allerdings machen diese selten _den ganzen Film _zum Drama.


----------



## Asuramaru (7. Oktober 2019)

MandrillSphinx schrieb:


> Der Film und der Schauspieler sind sicherlich sehr gut, keine Frage, vielleicht sogar ein Meisterwerk. Aber ganz ehrlich: das hätte ein 08/15 kaputtes Leben über Irgendwen sein können. Man zieht sich als Aufhänger den Namen "Joker" ran, um eben mehr Geld durch Comic Fans zu machen. Es hätte einfach ein Film über einen Menschen sein können, der leider andauernd nur Pech gehabt hat und letzten Endes durchdreht.
> 
> Und ja: der Name Wayne fällt, aber ich dachte er wäre genau wie Bruce ein Mensch gewesen, der viel Gutes vor allem für die ärmeren Menschen von Gotham gemacht hat.


Wie kannst du das behaupten, der Film ist noch gar nicht in den Deutschen Kinos.


----------



## Athrun (8. Oktober 2019)

Die Thematik mit "dieser Film wird die Incel-Mitglieder aufwiegeln" hab ich schon vor Wochen gehört. Und wie "traurig" die ganzen Journalisten waren, als nichts bei den Erstaufführungen passiert ist (kein Witz, die Artikel klangen teilweise, als hätten die nur auf Amokläufe gewartet). Noch lustiger ist, als ich dann bei einem youtubevideo dann gehört hab, das sei kein Incel- sondern eher ein Antifa-film.  Wahrscheinlich haben deshalb viele US-Kritiker so harsch geurteilt weil der Film "so Close to home" war


----------

